# teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was



## jay (5. Mai 2006)

wie kann ich am besten mein volumen im teich berechnen. beim anlegen hab ich nicht daran gedacht einen zähler an den schlauch zu hängen. ich habe bis jetzt aber immer ca 4000L geschätzt sagt mein vater auch das der umgefähr so viel hat.

mein teich ist an der längsten stelle 4m lang und ander breitesten stelle 2m breit und an der tiefsten stelle ist er 1m tief.

3,75qm ist di tiefe zone und 6qm die gesamte oberfläche und wie gesagt in der tiefen zone 1m tief und die flache zone 50cm tief.


----------



## Roland (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hallo jay,

der max. Inhalt deines Teiches , bei steilen Wänden, wäre :

6 qm(Gesamtoberfläche/Flachzone) x 0.50 m Tiefe = 3 cbm
3,75 qm(Gesamtoberfläche/Tiefzone) x 0.50 m = 1,87cbm

Das wäre also ein Total von 4.700 l 

Hat dein Teich ein Profil, also schräge Wände, wären:

6 qm (Gesamtoberfläche/Flachzone)+ 3,75(Gesamtoberfläche/Tiefzone)= 9,75 : 2 = 4,87 qm(Durchschnittswert Flachzone) x 0.50 m = 2,43 cbm
3,75qm + 2 qm(angenommene tiefste Fläche) = 5,75 cbm : 2 = 2,87 cbm(Durchschnitt Tiefzone) x 0.50 m = 1,43 cbm

Das wäre ein Total von 3.860 l.

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht!



			
				jay schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich am besten mein volumen im teich berechnen. beim anlegen hab ich nicht daran gedacht einen zähler an den schlauch zu hängen. ich habe bis jetzt aber immer ca 4000L geschätzt sagt mein vater auch das der umgefähr so viel hat.
> 
> mein teich ist an der längsten stelle 4m lang und ander breitesten stelle 2m breit und an der tiefsten stelle ist er 1m tief.
> 
> 3,75qm ist di tiefe zone und 6qm die gesamte oberfläche und wie gesagt in der tiefen zone 1m tief und die flache zone 50cm tief.


----------



## jay (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

danke


----------



## jay (6. Mai 2006)

*ab wann muss man große teiche genemigen*

weiß jemand ab wieviel teichvolumen man einen teich genemigen muss.


----------



## gabi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hi Jay,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Wissen tu ich das nicht genau. Aber da haben wir im Forum schonmal drüber diskutiert. Du kannst das unter Kindersicherheit am Gartenteich
nachlesen


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hallo jay,

*auch von mir nochmal ein etwas verspätetes herzliches Willkommen bei uns.*

Am besten schaust du mal in der Landesbauordnung des Bundeslandes nach, in dem du wohnst. Es könnte nämlich unterschiede geben.

Für Niedersachsen gilt z. B. folgendes:

_*Wasserbecken bis 100 m³ Beckeninhalt.*_


----------



## Frei (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: ab wann muss man große teiche genemigen*



			
				jay schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand ab wieviel teichvolumen man einen teich genemigen muss.



Hi Jay,
ich habe hier im Forum gelesen dass in Niedersachsen es wohl ab 100 m3 genemigungspflichtig ist.
Da ich jedoch aus Hessen bin habe ich mich nur nach der Hessischen Bauordnung umgesehen und da finde ich folgendes:

Hessische Bauordnung
(HBO)	
Vom 18. Juni 2002
GVBl. I S. 274
Verkündet am 21. Juni 2002

§ 55
Vorhaben nach § 54 Abs. 1 Satz 1 bedürfen nach Maßgabe der Anlage 2 keiner Baugenehmigung.

Anlage 2: Baugenehmigungsfreie Vorhaben nach § 55

6. Behälter, Wasserbecken

6.6 Wasserbecken bis 100 m3 Rauminhalt und 2 m Tiefe, bei einer Tiefe von mehr als 1,50 m bis 2 m unter dem Vorbehalt des Abschnitts V Nr. 3.

Gruß

Frei


----------



## Aquabernd (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hallo brauche auch mal Hilfe,
ich möchte einen Teich mit folgenden maßen Bauen :
L= 2,80 m B= 1.50 m T= 1,00m  nach meiner rechnung ergibt das ca 4200L ist das richtig ?

glg Bernd


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hallo Bernd,

aber nur, wenn Du die Quaderform exakt einhältst. Das ist aber nur möglich, wenn Du die Wänder grade hochmauerst oder gießt. Da man auch Flachwasserzonen und Schrägen kalkulieren musst,  wirst Du eher die Hälfte, max. 2/3 erreichen. Wirklich wissen wirst Du es erst, wenn Du beim Befüllen eine Wasseruhr mitlaufen lässt.


----------



## Aquabernd (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: teichvolumen berechnen gibt es da was*

Hallo blumenelse ,
danke für die Hilfe  ja ich hab gestern noch was dazu gelernt.


----------

